# so tell me..is it true what they say?



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

that short hair on girls is an erection killer? My husband actually prefers short hair. He prefers the look and also the more casual personality type that usually goes with it.. and truly, his erection is all that matters. STILL, it is a little humiliating to think that everywhere I go I am leaving a sea of flaccid penis' in my wake. :lol:

so, what are your opinions (honest) on short haired gals???


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Short hair can be very hot, but the woman has got to have a big outgoing spunk to pull it off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine wouldn't care if they were bald.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I normally prefer long hair, but there are some women who can totally pull of short hair and make it look very sexy.

I've noticed in general women with short hair that I like have a little bit of a wave or curl to it.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

My H doesn't like my hair short- however when I've asked him, he's commented that he thinks a short-haired friend of mine looks hot with it. 
I guess it totally depends on the girl...and who's noticing.
I think it's super sexy, because a girl that is brave enough to pull it off, usually has fantastic self-confidence, (IMO!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ahhnold (Mar 28, 2012)

short hair CAN be sexy like the Russian chick in Rocky 4. But the girl has to have a symmetrical face. Its the only way it will work in my opinion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband likes my hair long...and so do I.

In college, I shaved my head. Rocked that shet!  My BF at the time LOVED it...but I was punkish and loud and wore baby doll dresses...I was just all over the map.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

As long as she is not butch it can be sexy.

I generally prefer longe hair but variety is nice too.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> As long as she is not butch it can be sexy.
> 
> .


yeah I hear ya on the butch thing. I am verrry specific about that with my hairdresser..no butch doos and no mom doos. Years ago I went to a new stylist and she cut it super short. I swear everywhere I went lesbians were checking me out. My husband thought it was a riot.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree short hair can be hot, not everyone can pull it off.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

How do you wear it? I think short hair is sexy on women when kinda sassy and whatnot. Necks are sexy to me.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I like long hair, but I have seen a few women with short hair that are absolutely stunning.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I didn`t know they even said that.

I have my preferences but something like short hair isn`t a sexual deal breaker.

depends on the woman and my expectations.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Audrey Hepburn? Audrey Tautou? Michelle Williams? Kiera Knightly? Natalie Portman? Neve Campbell? Kate Beckinsale? Ginnifer Goodwin?

Need I go on?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Mmm, Kate Beckinsale....

Err, anyway, I love short hair, medium hair, long hair... Obviously you can have ugly long hair or ugly short hair but really...

Of course with short hair there is nothing to hang on to when you are behind her....


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

that_girl said:


> How do you wear it? I think short hair is sexy on women when kinda sassy and whatnot. Necks are sexy to me.


I'm not sure if the style even has a name. It is definitely not super short..the bangs are longish and side swept...I get it cut with a razor so it is choppy/sassy? as opposed to molded like a helmet.

my husband likes necks too...which is part of the appeal for him. though as I age, my neck will inevitably start to sag and I may have to rethink the whole short hair thing. either that or start a vast collection of colorful scarves . :smthumbup::lol: *sigh*


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Short hair = mom bob or grandma doo. Personally I think it's the anti-sexy. A very few women with ultra athletic bodies can pull it off. But even they would look better with long. I find older women with long silver hair very hot. 

Not long after I told my wife this she went and got a mom bob.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I've had a bob that was very short at the back of my neck. He used to love this. He'd often comment how sexy my neck was.

Then I grew it longer, which he loves and prefers. Then on a whim, I went the shortest I'd ever had "SURPRISE!!" he was cool with it (it's just hair, right?) but he did tell me he prefers it long. Been long ever since. Id also decided myself that I prefer it long too. He does mention the short bob from time to time though. It was cheek bone/jaw level. That was before he knew of Audrey Tautou but I know he crushes on her and that type of look.

Variety and preferences, make the world go 'round 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Honestly speaking ... hair is not really what brings on an erection, long or short.

I have a preference, but my wife has had long hair at times, and short hair at other times ... and of course it was somewhere in between during the transition times. 

I'm much more about her mood and how she acts than I am about the length of the hair. When she feels good, she makes it known, and I've reacted accordingly whether her hair was long or short.

And with some of her moves, I can't even see her hair (not the hair on her head anyway) ... it's not where my attention is ... .


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

I would've sworn that I only liked long hair before my SO cut hers. After though, I could see her neck... it looked healthy, different and kinda spunky. She was sexy in a new way. Change can be good. She's growing it longer now but I wouldn't mind it being short again.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

prefer long hair.


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

My husband has a thing about bobs. Not really reeeeeally short but definitely above the shoulders to show off neck and shoulders. He always wanted me to get one. I however have had long hair for years but thought a while back I'd go for a change so got it chopped. He thought it was great. He loves my neck, says it is sooooo tiny and slender and looks great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

livnlearn said:


> My husband actually prefers short hair.


He's probably gay.

KIDDING!

I prefer long hair, but short hair wouldn't necessarily be an erection killer. I think it more depends on the woman. Most girls don't look good in short hair.

BUT, I also think it's different based on when I met the person. For instance, if I met you with short hair, then you can switch back to short hair whenever you want. But if you had long hair, and then you cut it short, I may always remember how you looked with long hair and not think it works on you.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

I love short hair on girls. Girly girls are dull.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

some look good with short hair some don't .Just like alot of things some look good in a bikini and some don't .


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I have never heard this expression.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

Long hair lover here! Long hair just has a more feminine, sexy look to me! I love the way my wife's hair covers her neck and shoulders. I also love to move that hair to the side as I nibble on her neck and shoulders.


----------



## DanglingDaisy (Mar 26, 2012)

I just got my hair cut short(was really long)-a bob that has a sharp edge(long in the front short in the back). I never thought I could pull it off but it looks super sexy on me(just as much as long hair did)...

I have to agree-no matter what you're hair length is-a GOOD stylist is key. If you get a great cut,but it's wrong for your face shape it won't work with all the confidence in the world!


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

DanglingDaisy said:


> I just got my hair cut short(was really long)-a bob that has a sharp edge(long in the front short in the back). I never thought I could pull it off but it looks super sexy on me(just as much as long hair did)...
> 
> *I have to agree-no matter what you're hair length is-a GOOD stylist is key. If you get a great cut,but it's wrong for your face shape it won't work with all the confidence in the world!*




:iagree: As long as it isn't self cut (fumbling in the bathroom with scissors), I think a professional cut could be pulled off by most women.


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

I have never noticed that women have hair, interesting.


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't like short hair on women.

That said, as evidence that preselection truly works, when I was in college there was a stunner that I looked straight past because of the short hair she had until my dormmates were talking about how hot she was.

I noticed her then and joined in the competition to date her. We ended up dating for about a year. I never would have noticed her because of her hair if the friends hadn't started talking about her.


----------

